# Hymer homologation started when ?



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi. 
Thank you for allowing a guest to ask a question !
We have yet to buy a motorhome.
We are looking.....looking, to import a motorhome to Spain.
For this, we need a vehicle with an "e" standardisation number

example: e13*97/27*0040*02 
taken from a very helpful website.

Any vehicles without this homologation are not easy to replate to Spanish registration.
A question to Hymer asking at what year did their vehicles begin this system has met with a deafening silence.
So question(s) to those of you with somewhat older Hymers:

Does anyone with a Hymer from year 1998,1999,2000, 2001 have an "e" number on their VIN plate ?

Your replies would be most helpful, because we need an automatic, with at least 4 sleeping places
and 3500 Kg max plate.
These are not common among the cheaper motorhomes, unless they are early models.

Your input much appreciated. And I will reply.
Cheers
BC ancient pensioner.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, i have an e number on a 2001 Hymer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Feel free to correct me, but I would have thought that all LHD models would fit this requirement.I could be wrong.Try finding something you like on ebay and then ask the seller if the VIN number has an E at the beginning of it.

cabby


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Getting there.....*

Many thanks, adonisito. That's one year sorted.
Many thanks, cabby. Yes, one would think it's easy to find out. But most motorhomes are in the clutches of dealers.
The stock reply is......"That one is sold". We don't seem to get much help online.
Ho Hum.
Onwards and upwards. 
More contributions welcome.
bc109


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As I understand it you will pay lots of import duties on any vehicle you try to import into Spain.
I am no expert as I have only imported into France but friends in Spain gave up due to the cost.


Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Import taxes*

Hi, Raynipper. Thanks for your reply. We have been doing the rounds finding out just what is involved in importation of a motorhome. In fact we have imported two cars in the last fifteen years, so have some idea of the paper war and costs involved. Our gestor has advised us of the registration and tax cost of a ten year old motorhome; the technical office have advised us of the requirement of european homologation and we have seen a few motorhomes in Spain that are grossly over-priced and inspected some which are well neglected.
So we are going the import from Germany route. Fortunately, thanks to my German wife, Dorli, we have a tribe scattered throughout Germany who could, at the right time, inspect and report.
We keep seeing lovely pictures of motorhomes, at the right price and mainly what we want, but then read of the problems people have with poor build quality.
So we are convinced that Hymer is the route to go. But we don't have vast amounts of cash.
Wish us luck !
bc109


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi bc109

What sort of price range are you looking at?


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Price range*

Hi, Herman.
We are looking at between 20 to 30 thousand pounds sterling, or 25 to 35 thousand euros.
We will have to add on to that the cost of getting the motorhome to Spain and then paying for the import and replating charges. So add another 3000 euros plus delivery, about 40 to 42 thousand euros in all.
That's getting towards the price of something new, but with absolutely no extras included.
bc109


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

bc109 said:


> ...BC ancient pensioner.


If your initails are BC and you describe yorself as "...ancient pensioner"...surely you are not 109 as per your user name are you??!!









NB Please dont waste your last post on answering this :grin2:

...alternatively subscribe for c.£12 a year and get oodles of posts (and help too!)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Not wanting to hijack the discussion but just to extend it beyond Hymers.

Do all VIN numbers for all vehicles have an 'e' prefix after certain dates?

What is the effect? That there is a standard Cert. of Conformity or what?

My 2003(probably 2002 ex-FIAT) N+B does not have an 'e' prefix.

Just askin'

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Geoff.
Just looked at both my 2000 Fiat motorhome and 2003 VW Golf and the VIN numbers are in position 'E' on the Carte Grise or Log Book.
So reading the registration document a letter E is before both VIN numbers.

But our more recent Tiguan has no such lettering.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Now I am getting a bit confused.

The OP showed an example of a VIN number immediately preceeded by a lower-case 'e'

As Ray wrote above the VIN number on documents, by international convention, is positioned under section/paragraph E.

My UK V5C has

'E VIN/Chassis/Frame No. ZFA XXXXXXXXX (Fiat VIN number)'

Our Polish car equivalent has 'E' then a bold vertical line separating it from the actual VIN number

None of this seems to relate to what the OP wrote with an 'e' immediately preceeding the number.

So do some VIN numbers actually get written with an 'e' immediately preceeding the number or are we on a wild-goose chase here?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's time to make a cuppa Geoff.

Ray.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

No idea, I've got an e number but the van was first registered in Germany and is LHD.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Normally there are upper-case letters at the start of the VIN number which identify the manufacturer and then contiguously the actual number of the individual vehicle.

So where is this 'e' positioned?

[For Ray]

Gone passed the tea stage - her Mother is staying with us.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

adonisito said:


> No idea, I've got an e number but the van was first registered in Germany and is LHD.


Yep, mine also.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

@Hi, GMJ; Thanks for your post. bc109 was a very common transistor way back, good for almost anything.
Now it is long forgotten and totally useless.......I have some affinity with that ! If my name were Oscar
or something, I might have the tag OC71 which was a much earlier transistor.
Ah...the things that amuse us !
By the way,paid my dues yesterday, so can afford to ramble on a bit......you've noticed ! @*nicholsong*.
Hi, Nicholsong. Glad someone is searching for e numbers. Many thanks.
e numbers:
Example: my 1997 Saab has the e number as follows: e11*93*81*0006*03
This is above the VIN number which starts YS3.....
By the way, this is on the chassis plate under the bonnet, near the scuttle.

"e" is for Europe as this is a European system; countries outside of the EU may use a
different protocol. "11" is the country, in this case I think Sweden but the number relates
to where the approval was granted, not necessarily where the vehicle was made.
"93*81" is the applicable European directive. "0006" is the actual approval number
for the directive. "03" indicates that the homologation has had two changes since the
original number was issued."
Don't quote me on this......I am following someone else's advice.
Homologation simply means the item is a standard type.
The COC is usually issued by the manufacturer, but a techno can inspect the vehicle ( just to make sure that nothing untoward has been added or removed ) and issue a "ficha" in lieu of the COC.
I understand that motor cars were given e numbers long ago. But I don't know exactly when these standardisation numbers began for motorcaravans. Hence my original posting
Hope that helps !


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Update*

Looked at a Hymer dated year 2000 yesterday. The "e" number was stamped as the first line on the weight plate which was situated on the skirt near the cab door.
So that means Hymers were added to the standardisation lists as early as 2000. Haven't managed to see any earlier than this.
In the meantime, we are aiming to buy a Hymer from the year 2003, and the local paperwork experts have already assured us that it will be valid for importation to Spain because we have obtained the "e" number for it. 
We are waiting for someone in Germany to have an eyeball of this vehicle before going ahead.
We also understand that Hymer will issue a Certificate of Conformity ( not free ! ) on request if accompanied by the appropriate paperwork. This might well be cheaper than a Spanish technical inspection to issue a "Ficha Technica " in lieu.
bc109


----------

